# my policy



## old-skool-ford (Aug 14, 2007)

:bowdown1: 1994 R32 GTR V SPEC 2,
licence 15 years, wife 10 years
Full protected no claims
no accidents or convictions ever
Kept on drive
cat 1
no mods declared

£450 FC with keith michaels


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

old-skool-ford said:


> no mods declared


How much is it insured for? How modified is it?


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

Keith Michaels have just improved this years renewal for me as well.

FC, max NCB (unprotected), no points/convictions, all mods declared on a like for like basis, *£606* with Highway Insurance.


----------



## old-skool-ford (Aug 14, 2007)

*............*

car is insured for £8000
spec is
Private GTR plate 
Rear privacy tint on windows 
Cobra CAT 1 Alarm 
Fibre Glass Bonnet (make unknown) 
Top secret Side Skirts 
Trust Rear Spats 
Nismo N1 Bumper Vents 
Nismo N1 Bonnet Lip 
N1 Headlights 
Bridgestone Potenza Tyres 
18" Blitz Type 01 Split Rims 

Apexi Coil Overs 
Brand New Exceedy Sport Clutch 
Tomei Brake Cylinder Stopper 
Blitz ID Meter 
Apexi Power FC Plus Hand Commander 
HKS Turbo Timer 
HKS EVC Boost Controller (off 0.7, low 0.9, high 1.4) 
Apexi Boost Gauge (mounted on A pillar) 
Apexi Oil Temp Gauge (mounted on A pillar 
Apexi 5" Bar & Plate Intercooler 
Decat Pipe 
Nismo Centre & Rear Exhaust 
M's Factory Induction Kit 
HKS Twin BOVS 
HKS Hard Pipe Kit 
Oil Filter Relocation Kit 
Nismo Tie Rod Ends 
ARC Front Strut Brace (titanium) 
Nismo Down Pipe 
Irridium Spark Plugs 
N1 Turbos 
Nismo White Dials 
Remote Start 
Greddy Gear Knob 
Kenwood CD Player, Touch Screen, Sat Nav & TV (ok if you live in Japan!) 
2WD - 4WD Switch 
GTR Carpet Mats All Round


----------

